# Only 4 fish, but......



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

Flat, clear, and a slow bite this afternoon, but I did enjoy the tussle with this 42 inch Black Drum along with 3 nice Whiting. Good close to the year.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

You must be retired all the fishing you do. I don't have long left & I'll be doing it too.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

very nice.
thanks for sharing.
catch 'em up.


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

stc1993 said:


> You must be retired all the fishing you do. I don't have long left & I'll be doing it too.


 Yes, retirement suits me just fine.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Nice catch


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Brownfisher said:


> Yes, retirement suits me just fine.


:rockon:

Me too. Every day is Saturday (without the crowds)!


----------

